# Dont speak unless spoken to!?!?



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats how I feel anyways. When I talk to my husband its like talking to a wall. he doesnt listen or look at me. He tells me not to call him and bother him while hes at work but he works from 8am to 11pm then goes straight to bed. so when is there time to talk? So now im not calling him or talking to him unless he speaks first. Is this wrong? I just dont wanna keep making the effort for nothing!!! Cause thats how I feel?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What's he like otherwise? That is, is it a work-thing or a man-thing?


----------



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> What's he like otherwise? That is, is it a work-thing or a man-thing?


Refer to my other thread about his demeanor. Its listed as "is my marraige ending"?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow......


Ok here goes.


There is too much muchness. Too much stuff clogging up the works. You need to stop. Just stop and breathe for a moment. 

Does.your.husband.cherish.you.and.want.to.stay.with.you? (punctuation intentional)

What do you think, right now, right at this moment? That's the first thing.


----------



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Wow......
> 
> 
> Ok here goes.
> ...


I think that he loves me but hes losing interest and hes putting everyone else first before me.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Why is he working that many hours? If I worked that much the last thing I want to talk about is about feelings. Is he working two jobs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

labyrinth21886 said:


> I think that he loves me but hes losing interest and hes putting everyone else first before me.


Do you make it easy for him to take you for granted? And if yes, why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sanity said:


> Why is he working that many hours? If I worked that much the last thing I want to talk about is about feelings. Is he working two jobs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hes working that much to support us. I recently lost my job and its been hard getting back intot he work force. No one seems to want to hire me. I am trying though every day!


----------



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Do you make it easy for him to take you for granted? And if yes, why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think Hes the type that will say he could do without me just fine and I almost believe that.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So he's an a-hole, then. Ok now we're getting somewhere. 

Look, I spent years giving up time and space to in-laws. Never took a vacation unless it was with them and their other kids and their kids. No weekends, etc. My wife walked all over me and so did the rest of her family. According to them, if you ain't blood, you ain't ****. Tell you husband you didn't marry his whole family and you didn't sign on to be a fifth wheel. Stand in front of him and confront him "Here I am your flesh and blood wife, your lover, the mother of your children. You want this or you want boardgame night with your family, roommates, friends, bail buddies and whatnot?"

I for one am sick to death of hearing about how everything but me is an urgent problem.


----------



## labyrinth21886 (Jun 8, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> So he's an a-hole, then. Ok now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> Look, I spent years giving up time and space to in-laws. Never took a vacation unless it was with them and their other kids and their kids. No weekends, etc. My wife walked all over me and so did the rest of her family. According to them, if you ain't blood, you ain't ****. Tell you husband you didn't marry his whole family and you didn't sign on to be a fifth wheel. Stand in front of him and confront him "Here I am your flesh and blood wife, your lover, the mother of your children. You want this or you want boardgame night with your family, roommates, friends, bail buddies and whatnot?"
> 
> I for one am sick to death of hearing about how everything but me is an urgent problem.


Agreed,
We dont even have sex anymore. Its sad im 25 not dead. Like I said a couple times a week was great. now its twice a month. I guess that is better than nothing though right? And its usually me who initiates it. Not him? Could this be an issue?


----------

